# What opera would you like to conduct?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The one that you love, know like the back of your hand and feel like no ones gotten it quite right yet. 

Go for it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I would love to conduct Fidelio. Shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Umm.... I would like to conduct Die Meistersinger von Nurenberg honestly.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi : Don Carlos


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Macbeth.

The versions I've heard never quite get the tempi right. Like I would know what Verdi meant.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I would conduct "Norma", in a similar way like the Biondi's brothers have in mind, but without the fortepiano in the accompaniment. 

I would work with Dimitra Theodossiou, Carmela Remigio, Gregory Kunde and Michele Pertusi.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Peter Grimes.................


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Felix Mottl, Artur Rodzinski, and Joseph Keilberth all suffered fatal attacks as a result of conducting _Tristan und Isolde_. When the time comes for me to have a fatal attack of something, that's what I want to be conducting.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Without doubt, *Falstaff*. I'm pleased to be the first to mention it in this thread.

It's the closest a conductor can come to being a character in an opera. So many conductors don't seem to get all the nuances quite right, unlike Toscanini's recording (old though it is).


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Felix Mottl, Artur Rodzinski, and Joseph Keilberth all suffered fatal attacks as a result of conducting _Tristan und Isolde_. When the time comes for me to have a fatal attack of something, that's what I want to be conducting.


I'd sooner go out on a more cheerful note. The final chorus from Falstaff : "We are all fools!" Verdi had it right!


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Alban Berg's _Wozzeck_ no doubt about it.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Either Macbeth or Salome. Both would be so much fun! In a grotesque kind of way!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There are so many operas I would love to conduct, but I would really want to do the whole Ring .
By the way, be careful what you ask for ! Conducting opera is 
an incredibly tough job , both physically and mentally . 
It reqires a staggering amount of knowledge and technical skill .
It's also physically exhausting . I haven't conducted any operas, but I do have quite a lot of experience playing them in the pit , and it's also very tough for the musicians . They have to be super alert and follow the conductor like a hawk . Anything can happen 
in the course of a performance .


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

The nose said:


> Alban Berg's _Wozzeck_ no doubt about it.


With your handle I expected maybe something by Shostakovich


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

*Parsifal.* Not only I want to conduct, I want to be the stage director too!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

A soap opera starring gay p*rn stars.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Boito's Mefistofele


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Been thinking, I would love to conduct Lulu by Berg, or Moses und Aron by Schoenberg.....something from the first Viennese school would be _awesome._


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd love to conduct Lucia with Callas, Corelli and the FULL SCORE.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Seattleoperafan said:


> A soap opera starring gay p*rn stars.


:lol:

For me, L'Elisir D'Amore because it's light-hearted and has some really fun melodies.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

opus55 said:


> :lol:
> 
> For me, L'Elisir D'Amore because it's light-hearted and has some really fun melodies.


That's a good one.
I'd like to conduct Un Giorno di Regno too.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Artur Rodzinski did not die conducting a performance of Tristan ,. You're confusing him with one of the conductors who did .


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

One word to respond to the question: Carmen.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Parsifal. I might manage to endure it that way.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Milhaud's _Deliverance of Theseus_. It's only about 7-8 minutes, so shouldn't be too much of a problem, and I can put conducting a full opera on my CV


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Something new by a living composer that hasn't been done to death already, and yet attains my lofty standard of beauty.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Something new by a living composer that hasn't been done to death already, and yet attains my lofty standard of beauty.


Then may I suggest you write you own? Then you'll just have to make it beautiful.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Then may I suggest you write you own? Then you'll just have to make it beautiful.


I feel like the conducting part of that equation would still be the most difficult....It must take a lot of skill as a conductor to create the impression that you're a necessary part of the performance.



tgtr0660 said:


> Parsifal. I might manage to endure it that way.


Hahaha.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I feel like the conducting part of that equation would still be the most difficult....It must take a lot of skill as a conductor to create the impression that you're a necessary part of the performance.


Then let them think that you're not, and let them try to stage an opera without you. It'll be VERY difficult.
Surely everyone knows how important conductors are?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I once produced a G & S opera which was great fun so I'd love to have a go with a Mozart opera. Perhaps Figaro. After seeing some of the idiot Eurotrash productions I couldn't do any worse!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Then let them think that you're not, and let them try to stage an opera without you. It'll be VERY difficult.
> Surely everyone knows how important conductors are?


For an opera I imagine they're important, though orchestras get through performances with conductors who are more or less just time beaters.

But I was being hyperbolic, of course they do more than just wave their arms around.....I think.


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm really going to conduct the Ring.

Er, if I just could


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

_The Flying Dutchman_, _Tosca_ or _Pelléas et Mélisande_.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

And then the complete performance of _Licht_. I'm still looking for an helicopter.


----------

